

Six months later, no one has found the Easter Egg on the Google CR48 - thekevan
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome-notebook-pilot/hGf-vdxGGEA/535mKHra2XIJ

======
georgemcbay
Everyone I know who actually got a cr48 just wanted a free laptop, saw the
news on slickdeals or a similar site, gamed the signup process and ended up
running Windows or Ubuntu on it. Meanwhile the couple of people I know
(including myself) who wanted to actually try ChromeOS out in the real world
to see if it makes for a suitable netbook OS got nothing but belated
invitations to buy Samsung's new Chromebook.

Perhaps at least part of the reason that nobody has found the easter egg in
the cr48 was that the way they were distributed was far too random to get them
into the hands of people who really wanted to use and/or hack on them as
ChromeOS devices.

~~~
wizard_2
My girlfriend got one and she wouldn't dream of putting osx or windows on it.
She wont even let me throw the jail break switch and get a proper shell. She
uses it mostly when she travels because it's light and has 3g, but its never
far from the couch. She had a few issues with it and reported them all as
bugs, and while there was zero feedback on the bugs most of them were fixed
silently soon after. The only major drawback is a lack of MS office. For
anything work related she has to go back to her laptop.

I wanted to share a story about it being used as intended.

~~~
RexRollman
I enjoy mine as well. Before getting one last December, I had a Lenovo IdeaPad
S10 running Windows 7. I gave that netbook away in April after I realized that
I hadn't powered it on for months.

The latest revisions to ChromeOS have been quite nice and I find it to be very
usable. It is not for everyone but I like it.

------
hugh3
It better be something good.

The best easter egg I've seen was on the Power Macs circa System 7.5 ( _if
only I'd bought shares of AAPL instead of that Power Mac..._ ) where you could
type "secret about box", drag and drop it to the desktop, and get a full-
screen animation (very impressive for the time) of an animated flag flying in
front of One Infinite Loop. The mouse controlled the direction of the wind.
The flag showed (for reasons which were no doubt hilarious to the folks who
coded it in) an iguana with a power plug for its tail, and a banner below
"Iguana Iguana Powersurgius".

~~~
eridius
I remember when that easter egg required holding option, opening the Apple
menu, selecting the About This Mac menuitem, and then doing something to the
resulting window (I forget what, but I think it was a combination of modifiers
and a carefully-placed click).

------
cullenking
I (and LOTS of others) found the easter egg - it's a dead SSD that costs $100
to replace.

~~~
Klonoar
That you also got for free.

------
egb
My easter egg container never landed on my doorstep :-P

Anybody else gotten some of the late-to-arrive CR48s?

------
sylvinus
I'm cranking my Cr-48 open right now :)

------
orofino
Probably because I stopped using it after a week because the touch pad was so
bad...

~~~
abraham
While the touchpad is still not perfect it has improved huge amount since
launch.

------
checker
Bill said it was CR-48 specific, not Chromium OS specific. Huge hint. I wonder
if anyone has analyzed the circuit boards for a tiny artwork of some sort?

~~~
phlux
Yep, I am sure it is a HW egg

------
mikeleeorg
This can't be it, can it? [http://techie-buzz.com/featured/chrome-os-
cr-48-developer-mo...](http://techie-buzz.com/featured/chrome-os-
cr-48-developer-mode-easter-egg.html)

I don't think it is, but it's an interesting find.

~~~
sp332
No way, lots of people have done that. I even installed a BIOS compatibility
hack into the EFI ROM and installed stock Ubuntu 10.04 on it. Disconcertingly,
it seems more responsive than the ChromeOS!

------
Toddward
Interesando...

